# Care for outside of stick burner



## joe black (Feb 29, 2016)

I have read about folks oiling down their FB after a cook or so.  Do you use cooking spray or WD40?  Do you also coat the CC outside?  My FB is the worst with some surface rust.  I'm going to brush and sand it and give it a good coat of Rustoleum high temp paint, but I want to keep a better finish on it this year.

Thanks in advance,  Joe


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi buddy.  Cooking oil.  Apply iy while the smoker is still hot.  Well cool enough for you to touch.  Just wipe it on with a paper towel.  When completely cool wipe off the excess.  Yes; do the firebox also.  When you fire it up again it will smoke but the product will not be affected.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## 3montes (Mar 1, 2016)

I have some rust on my FB but I don't really worry about it. I store my smoker in the garage when it's not being used so it is out of the elements. Helps a lot if you can get it inside or at least under some cover.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 1, 2016)

KC5TPY said:


> Hi buddy.  Cooking oil.  Apply iy while the smoker is still hot.  Well cool enough for you to touch.  Just wipe it on with a paper towel.  When completely cool wipe off the excess.  Yes; do the firebox also.  When you fire it up again it will smoke but the product will not be affected.  Keep Smokin!
> Danny



:yeahthat:


----------



## bbqwillie (Mar 2, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> I have read about folks oiling down their FB after a cook or so. Do you use cooking spray or WD40? Do you also coat the CC outside? My FB is the worst with some surface rust. I'm going to brush and sand it and give it a good coat of Rustoleum high temp paint, but I want to keep a better finish on it this year.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Joe


Please don't use a petroleum based product (WD-40) on you're cooker.


----------

